# Why did you become a prepper



## comics (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm guessing many if not most people on here are certain some kind of civilization ending event is coming in our life time my question is this if you have that strong of certainty of something that horrible why go through all of the trouble of preparing for that event rather then take the simpler approach of killing yourself and sparing yourself the pain of going through the event, what would you have to live for afterwards your very live will have lost their meanings why not just end it it would make more sense


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

eh, you're right, I'm going to go play in traffic.


----------



## comics (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm serious why would you want to live through something like that you know there's not going to be anything left to live for afterwords


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I don't think that anything I can live through would leave me with nothing left. If things got THAT bad I'm sure some evil would befall me before there wasn't 'anything left to live for'.

Most people HERE aren't doomers.


----------



## comics (Aug 2, 2013)

Youre a prepper your preparing for some event that is going to break civilization meaning you believe it will happen-the end of civilization civilization being that which gives us the things not only to survive but make it worth surviving and prepping can only do one of the two things civilization can do it can help you survive but it can't make life worth living only the benefits of civilization can do that


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Um no MR PHYSCOLIST, I prep becouse it was instiiled in me to be prepared. I prep so my family is safer. Breaking civilzation, its already broke...And as far as living with civilzation..well DOCTER, I would so much rather live independantly in the woods or an island with my lovely woman and kids...Then I would... oh nevermind, Ill just go kill myself now...having fun? I am....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Please open mouth and insert foot now, becouse its slow ( at work), and Im bored, and you seem really interesting....


----------



## comics (Aug 2, 2013)

Protecting family isn't the worst reason


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

comics said:


> I'm guessing many if not most people on here are certain some kind of civilization ending event is coming in our life time my question is this if you have that strong of certainty of something that horrible why go through all of the trouble of preparing for that event rather then take the simpler approach of killing yourself and sparing yourself the pain of going through the event, what would you have to live for afterwards your very live will have lost their meanings why not just end it it would make more sense


If I read your post correctly, then you misunderstand most, if not all, of us. I prep, not because I think some calamity is going to befall all of us. I prep because I live a far better life prepping than I than I would following the sheep. I eat better and cheaper than probably 90% of Americans. I have guns because I enjoy them. You may find it strange, but I actually find pleasure in being able to provide for myself and my family.

Prepping is not a DEATH cult. It is a LIFE cult. As far as I am concerned, WE are the optimists. We are the ones that are going to enjoy the real things that happen in life regardless of what you people decide to do. If you want to play your Angry Birds on your iPad, feel free; I would much rather smoke some ribs.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor, where are you finding "rolling papers big enough to smoke ribs?"
Kidding, wish I was enjoying some Minnesota smoked ribs right about now.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I prep to be able to at least have some options with whatever may be coming. Hopefully whatever the situation we'll survive the occasion then have time to evaluate
whatever is next, if I don't prep I don't have that option. I thought about prepping for years then on the late afternoon of 9/11 I drove to my local chain supermarket
and was surprised to see that anything worth having was gone, no milk, break, meat, canned good almost all gone, crazy! That day taught me almost any big time
event will be the same or worse so now I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

This thread is kinda the inverse of Star Wars...

"The troll is weak with this one..."


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes. Mr Jefferson, I think comics couldn't understand the difference between some of the doomsday preppers shown on tv and us civilized, self sufficient, Freedom loving people on this site. 
either that, or his mom yelled down into the basement "get off the computer son, I need the phone line to call in my unemployement claim this week"...
sorry, its still slow at work, so I guess Im trolling for trolls...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Most people here are survivors. The worst can come to their doorstep and their natural instinct is to push through and keep living for all the good things life still offers. No matter what life takes from you, that's not all there is. Loss is part of it, but just a part.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Really and truly, I like the question, its been asked on this awesome site many times..I never became a prepper, I was born and raised this way. My wonderfull mother and grandparents lead by example, and THANK GOD I was raised to believe that nothing is taken for granted, there is nothing free, and you get what you put in.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

comics said:


> I'm guessing many if not most people on here are certain some kind of civilization ending event is coming in our life time my question is this if you have that strong of certainty of something that horrible why go through all of the trouble of preparing for that event rather then take the simpler approach of killing yourself and sparing yourself the pain of going through the event, what would you have to live for afterwards your very live will have lost their meanings why not just end it it would make more sense


Please, after you


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

You guys are too polite... Guess I'm just old and mean and don't need trolls.


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> You guys are too polite... Guess I'm just old and mean and don't need trolls.


We were all thinking it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Not everyone preps for an event. I found myself in a bad situation a few years ago. At one point before my current home closed escrow (and I didn't know if it would) I was planning on tent living on some land my parents left me. Things were very dire and shouldn't have been - I once had plenty. I learned a hard lesson and fell into "prepping" to insure it never happens again. The assets I had left were guns, some silver, a little money and a lot of land. The biggest asset was a wife and siblings that cared and we put our heads into becomming more self sufficient so I didn't need that which I could not get - income. I went almost 3 years without meaningful work. I tried a few sales jobs, worked a horrible all night inventory taking minimum wage job, and put most of my time into building, prepping, and developing the assets I had so I could live without needing - income.



comics said:


> I'm guessing many if not most people on here are certain some kind of civilization ending event is coming in our life time my question is this if you have that strong of certainty of something that horrible why go through all of the trouble of preparing for that event rather then take the simpler approach of killing yourself and sparing yourself the pain of going through the event, what would you have to live for afterwards your very live will have lost their meanings why not just end it it would make more sense


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

Some of us must have ancestors who survived hard times by doubling down on the setting aside of grain, laying up extra firewood for a hard winter, etc. It's in our blood to prepare for the worst.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> ...I thought about prepping for years then on the late afternoon of 9/11 I drove to my local chain supermarket
> and was surprised to see that anything worth having was gone, no milk, break, meat, canned good almost all gone, crazy! That day taught me almost any big time
> event will be the same or worse so now I don't have to worry about it.


Yeah and also imagine the shock of going down the bank to get your money and finding the doors locked in your face because the government have closed all banks because of some bullshit 'national emergency', that's why I keep a lot of my cash stashed around the house instead of in the bank.
But as for the incident that made me start prepping, it was when there was a power cut one evening some years ago, I was totally unprepared and had to sit in the dark with no light, no heat, no TV, no cooker, no radio, and worst of all no way of making a cup of tea, terrible!

*NON-PREPPERS WHEN SHTF*









*PREPPERS WHEN SHTF*


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

comics said:


> ...some kind of civilization ending event...why go through all of the trouble of preparing for that event rather then take the simpler approach of killing yourself and sparing yourself the pain..


You gotta be jivin us boy..
You call THIS "civilisation"?-


















Nah, THIS is civilisation, small peaceful self-sufficient communities of survivors after a disaster has wiped out most of the people on earth-









Check out this clip from Survivors to see them whooping it up at 3:08, the only clues that it's post-apocalypse are the oil lamps and live guitarist (no electricity) and they seem happy enough to me because the old rat-race has gone forever..


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

I have no desire to tell the OP what i do, how i do it, when i do it and why i do it. Once he shoots himself in fear i will go collect his arms and ammo to continue my hunting to feed my family. 

Have a nice day Troll.. Move on to another forum please.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I for one will LIKE a post-apoc world because of the challenge. Jimmy Garland likes it too in this Survivors clip; he's holed up in a cave being hunted by the bad guys and is loving every minute of it..
4:20 _"Now's the time to be alive"_


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have already survived and moved on after events in my life that others have killed themselves over in their lives. I may go down shooting but not at myself.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Opened my eyes to what was going on around me was a big start


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

At this point in my life, I'm not situated to prep for big things like apocalypses or the like, but I prep for small things and I'll tell you why.

I am finishing up graduate school. If you look at my handle on here, you could probably figure out what kind of program I'm in pretty easily. I was working last summer in a town about 30 minutes from my home. It was a full day. I had worked at my usual location from 8-5 and then picked up an evening shift to make a little more money.

The drive out was uneventful. I worked the 3 extra hours, and got in my car to drive home. When I pulled out of the parking lot, the sky was an ominous black. The wind was incredible, and I new a massive storm was coming. It took me 1.5 hours to make the usual 30 minutes drive, and it probably should have taken me longer as I pushed the speed a bit due to my nerves. 

I remember on that simple drive home thinking of how I had failed to live up to the Scout Motto that I had been brought up to follow. I was simply not prepared for the storm. I noticed several trees and limbs down in the road. Though I was lucky that my car was small enough to squeeze around them, what if that wasn't the case? What if one fell on my car itself as I was the only person dumb enough to drive in it and would have had to wait for who knows how long for help? 

When I got home, in an unrelated issue, we lost our refrigerator for a week due to repairs. I didn't even have one of those mini-fridges you take off to college around to put essentials in... 

I began to consider these things, and resolved to be better prepared for issues like this. A small hand saw, rain gear, and some snacks went in a small bag in my trunk. I purchased a chest freezer and a mini fridge. Soon later, I began to consider bigger storms such as Hurricane Katrina that wiped out New Orleans and Hurricane Sandy that inflicted heavy damage on New York and other regions along the east coast, and realized prepping isn't some fringe lunatic idea... It's a smart one.

I have strong political views, but I don't claim to be smart enough to know what will happen to society if a political or economic collapse happens. I don't subscribe to end of the world theories due to my Christian faith... All I know is that the extent to which I prepare for the unknown will dictate my chances of successfully getting through it... That goes for everything from losing a job to blizzards, droughts, and many other scenarios. 

I will expand prepping beyond my current bug out bag level in the near future. I don't look at survival as a burden as the first poster here suggests. I look at it as an investment of my time. In the short term, prepping helps to eliminate the fear of the unknown. In the long term, it will occupy my time until it's time to leave this world. Killing yourself is a loser's way out... I plan to have a little more fun than that...


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

I will fight to live until He says, "Put it down and come home my child". I'm not a "prepper" or a B/A warrior and definitely not a "doomer". As mentioned in other threads, I'm just a simple guy who believes in CYA. My ultimate goal is one year of supplies. My wife, bless her unorganized, non planning soul, was trying to be catty one day and smarted off saying that I was the only person she ever knew that had a contingency plan for the contingency plan. I took it as a compliment, but for some reason she got irritated when I responded with a smiling thanks.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

9UC said:


> I will fight to live until He says, "Put it down and come home my child". I'm not a "prepper" or a B/A warrior and definitely not a "doomer". As mentioned in other threads, I'm just a simple guy who believes in CYA. My ultimate goal is one year of supplies. My wife, bless her unorganized, non planning soul, was trying to be catty one day and smarted off saying that I was the only person she ever knew that had a contingency plan for the contingency plan. I took it as a compliment, but for some reason she got irritated when I responded with a smiling thanks.


Mrs. Retired Guard has similar complaints.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I have already survived and moved on after events in my life that others have killed themselves over in their lives. I may go down shooting but not at myself.


Yeah most of us have taken hard knocks in our lives but the trick is knowing how to roll with the punch..
My main weapon is a sense of humour, for example 11 years ago I was fresh out of jail (3-month vigilante rap), homeless, jobless, girlfriendless, almost penniless and living rough in a remote wood. "Oh great" I thought, "i've ended up as Bigfoot", but I soon bounced out and up!
Waddya say to people Bob?

*"Take the pain! TAKE THE PAIN!"*


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry.. But why are you guys responding and wasting your time with a troll?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Sorry.. But why are you guys responding and wasting your time with a troll?


What troll? Thread starter Comics made some interesting points and we're making interesting replies.. 
For example he suggested that when civilisation goes up the spout we'd be better off killing ourselves, and I replied saying "civilisation" stinks so good riddance to it, and far from killing ourselves we might even ENJOY a quieter, deeper peaceful post-apoc world!
The writing's on the wall- _"The whole earth is at peace,the trees rejoice at no woodcutter coming" (Isaiah 14:7/8)_


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

To the OP, please share your post with those close to you so that they may know you shouldn't be relied upon should the worst happen.


----------



## Drakenk (Aug 5, 2013)

Well i worked helpful the 5 hours and got in my car to clarify. When I pulled out, of the vehicle car park the sky was an threatening dark. The breeze was amazing and i new a large surprise was arriving. It took me 1.5 time to create the regular Half an hour drive and it probably should have taken me more time as i forced the speed a bit due to my anxiety.

Forklift Trucks


----------

